# how to block p2p on router



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm back for the time being, but i have a question.

I have a lan here at my house, and we don't want p2p being used at all. it sucks up all our bandwidth, as well as being questionably illegal. (almost noone actually uses it to download free legal stuff)

The problem is, one user on the network won't behave, and keeps using it anyhow. If i go into the router config panel, there is no setup for throttling  but i can block ports...

If i block all ports for this one user, leaving port 80 open, will this effectively block p2p?

If not, what can i do, short of harassing them about it constantly.

(i'm almost to the point of putting them behind a smoothwall router, but that's a whole new peice of hardware that there isn't room for)

Thank you in advance 

EDIT: i should mention, i have a Netgear Rangemax NEXT Wireless-N Router model WNR834B v2

Also, i can't find a working network traffic monitor that will show me who's using what bandwidth, anyone know of one that works on winxpsp2?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, i checked and no, it didn't help at all. they are still downloading, even with TCP port 1-79 and 81-65534 and ALL UDP ports blocked.

So, i'm going to need a whole new approach 

I'm open to any ideas anyone might have.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no network monitor that will show traffic like you are seeking, since they have to be monitoring at the WAN/LAN interface of the router.

I think you need a more expensive router with better firewall capability to block this traffic.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Alright, that's what i was afraid of.

I used to use a smoothwall router, and i remember them mentioning it on the smoothwall forums, so perhaps my only choice is to build one of those and set that up. Thank you for the answer, even if it's bad news 

I just want my bandwidth back :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can run Smoothwall on almost any old computer, so it shouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah, i don't have dough to spend, but i have plenty of p3's sitting here that have been taunting me to do something with them.

Now to just find room under that desk in the office 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know how it all works out. :smile:


----------

